# mark mcmorris & crew session grouse mtn (vancouver)



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

cbc just dropped a segment with craig & mark mcmorris, seb toots, tyler nicholson and mikey cicarelli with some discussion on progression vs style. awesome to see this kinda stuff getting filmed at one of our local hills (since most vids with this riding caliber would be at whistler) overlooking the city

-the riding starts at 17min
-og devun with the cameo


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

This was so dope. Good to see them recognizing and putting emphasis in pushing more creativity rather than go the route of "gymnastics" for the progression of comp. snowboarding. Great to see our local hill Mt. St. Louis being shouted out by Mikey Ciccarelli & Tyler Nicholson also loll. Must watch vid, thanks dude.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

jjj604 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/GgrHjZMGq44
> 
> -og devun with the cameo


I liked how he acknowledged how crazy good the kids are these days but then threw a little shade by saying yeah they can spin 4 times in the air but they can't even do a carve down the mountain haha.


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

Motogp990 said:


> I liked how he acknowledged how crazy good the kids are these days but then threw a little shade by saying yeah they can spin 4 times in the air but they can't even do a carve down the mountain haha.


right?! i loved that little stab at the eastcoasters:grin::laugh2: i liked how devun said he was 'trying to stay relevant' yet you have the younguns like mikey looking up to his style. canada's snowboard program & team are so on point right now

meanwhile, mark went beastmode on his first run at the us open last week. i gotta admit that i wasn't a huge fan of his style when he blew up but i've since been converted cause he lands everything so clean. everything. and he's so freaking humble.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

This was cool.

Watched it last night... pretty dope.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Haven't watched the whole thing yet, but got a little ways throne it.

Thought it was pretty funny when the one guy was talking about snowboarding until his body won't let him any more.

Really got a kick out of when he said, his mom was gonna say "you're 45 years old now, don't you think it's time to get a job?"

Haha, fuck no, it's not time for me do get a job. Bwa ha ha ha ha.
I just turned 42, a job will totally fuck with my snowboarding.
So that ain't happening haha.

On a side note, that interviewer chic, the black chic with the Mohawk.
She's one year younger than me, she was in a tonne of my classes in high school.
Then she went on to become a pro soccer player across the pond.
My high school had insane athletes.
Brendon Morrison is the same age as me, we were on the same baseball team & soccer team.

But he went on to play pro hockey with the New Jersey Devils, eventually playing with the Canucks, in his home town.


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Is that a typical park setup there? Pretty great setup.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> Is that a typical park setup there? Pretty great setup.


Yeah it kinda is, might be tweaked a little bit. But not much I don't think?

Grouse is known for having a pretty sweet park set up.

Cause that's pretty much all they got.

Out of the 3 mtns in Vancouver, when you look up at grouse it looks like a big rectangular parking lot.
Not trees, pretty much flat looking from the city.

It's the smallest of the 3.
The other 2 you can drive right to the mountains, grouse you have to take a gondola to get to.


TT

Cypress is the largest, with the best terrain.


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

Argo said:


> Is that a typical park setup there? Pretty great setup.


usually the bigger park is one run over to rider's left but they'll build up a showcase jump line for events right where these redbull hits are. they're big but not quite as massive as these ones. the level of park riding at grouse is pretty high. tons of groms cause parents can drop them off without having to to drive up a mountain thanks to their gondola.

lol @ tt and that 45 year old comment. i'm curious to see what kind of riding these kids are gonna be doing in 20 years


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

jjj604 said:


> right?! *i loved that little stab at the eastcoasters*:grin::laugh2: i liked how devun said he was 'trying to stay relevant' yet you have the younguns like mikey looking up to his style. canada's snowboard program & team are so on point right now
> 
> meanwhile, mark went beastmode on his first run at the us open last week. i gotta admit that i wasn't a huge fan of his style when he blew up but i've since been converted cause he lands everything so clean. everything. and he's so freaking humble.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=186OwOx_ygM



loll don't know if Dev Walsh meant it towards the east coast kids but def agree with him, in the general sense.

And as a fellow ice coast rider, I think it's the opposite for us. We learn and master our technique in the worst conditions here, that when we get to places with better snow we're able to rip even harder imo 0.

And I have to agree with your pov on him. Not the biggest fan of the "spin to win" side of comps but have a lot of respect for Mcmorris' ability to perform in pressure situations and when he's actually riding for the sake of enjoyment, he's actually very stylish. Great rep for Canadian shredders.

But ya, hopefully they do cont to advocate and push for progression of style and creativity vs direction towards it becoming robotic & gymnastic-esque. Comforting to see their current pov & vision.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't think anyone took any stab at the East coasters in particular..... maybe just talking about park/only/spinny kids in general.


I'm personally not a big fan of Mark. Yeah he's super nice and a great kid and lands some big shit. But I like Seb's riding more. Seb looks way more stylish while being extremely technical as well... 

In any case.... I hate the spins. Anything more than a double is a waste of life to me. Past 2 it just looks ugly. That 4x cork is a horrible thing to watch. Not that I want to see just methods and backside 1's.... but still.... would rather watch Devun, Blauvelt, Terje et al. 

That's just me though.... if they want to keep their Xgames, Olympics stuff.... go ahead.


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

oops, that was me taking a stab at the east coasters in good fun. i've ridden with guys who were throwing down on rails but looked like a fish out of water in even a little bit of powder. that's always struck me as weird since i see the former as being much harder and technical. i'm with you on that @GDimac... if ice coasters can ride on bulletproof then any other type of conditions are eazy peezy. it's us westcoasters that are the princesses 

in any case, these guys are good for the sport, great reps for the country and i like how craig bridges the gap between commentators and riders. makes for a lot fewer awkward moments and bizarre line of questioning


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jjj604 said:


> oops, that was me taking a stab at the east coasters in good fun. i've ridden with guys who were throwing down on rails but looked like a fish out of water in even a little bit of powder. that's always struck me as weird since i see the former as being much harder and technical. i'm with you on that @GDimac... if ice coasters can ride on bulletproof then any other type of conditions are eazy peezy. it's us westcoasters that are the princesses
> 
> in any case, these guys are good for the sport, great reps for the country and i like how craig bridges the gap between commentators and riders. makes for a lot fewer awkward moments and bizarre line of questioning


Ahhhh so you were just making fun of GDimac then. ok ok I got it 


Craig is super cool. Great commentator, great guy. Both him and Mark are top top guys.

Also... East coast riders is too much of a broad term. Different terrain, different bad habits.... and different difficulties too. If someone's going to be good... they'll be good on either coast.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Ahhhh so you were just making fun of GDimac then. ok ok I got it
> 
> 
> Craig is super cool. Great commentator, great guy. Both him and Mark are top top guys.
> ...



LOL.

And agreed, enjoy hearing Craig's commentary and he's a good rider as well. Great vibes from both the Mcmorris bros.


----------

